# NEWS FLASH.. No more Athearn Blu Box



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Just got this in from http://www.Athearn.com

10/16/2009

Greetings,

Effective immediately, we here at Athearn have made the difficult decision to discontinue the production of our Blue Box line of kits. There were several factors that contributed to this extremely challenging decision however, the primary issue revolved around affordability and ensuring that our Blue Box kit pricing remain aligned with what the market can bear. Unfortunately, due to increased manufacturing and labor costs it has been determined that we are no longer able to continue offering kits at competitive price points as compared to our already assembled products.

For over 50 years the Athearn Blue Box kits have been sold worldwide, bringing happiness, joy and excitement to thousands of model railroad enthusiasts. Your passion for these products has allowed us to thrive and grow into the industry leader you still support today, and for that we are eternally grateful. Moving forward this will allow us to dedicate more resources to new and exciting projects in our Ready To Roll, Genesis and Roundhouse lines for another 50 years, or more.

We will continue to support all service and warranty needs on Blue Box kits from our headquarters in Long Beach, California. You can find our contact information here.

The Folks at Athearn.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just started building kits too. Am I the only one that is shifting from RTR to kits?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've ALWAYS built kits. Of my collection which is quite large, I have maybe 25 RTR, excluding passenger cars.

An era has passed, that's for sure, and I doubt that it will be a good thing for the hobby.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And it's all about Money....they can make more on the assembled products.

And say the hell with the dedicated customers that bought these kits.

Anyone got some that are unassembled kits hang on to them as they just became,

Collectible!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

tkruger said:


> I just started building kits too. Am I the only one that is shifting from RTR to kits?


I think so.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Stunned!!!*

WOW, talk about a shot to the gut! I have always enjoyed kit work with Athearn and now this......yes an era is passing and it truly is a sad day indeed. Now hopefully we all can attack our local hobby suppliers and get great deals on discontinued Blue Box Kits. Or am I just too wishful!hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I would say that over half of all the rolling stock I have is the BlueBox kits, that me and my son's have built. Not being able to get ahold of the BlueBox kits, kind of takes some of the fun out of Model RR'ing IMO. I am a "hands on" kind of guy. I like to build things, and take pride in doing so, and sharing with my friends.

I will say this, I almost would rather build an Accurail kit though. I guess, now I can just pick up more of their kits??

Kevin


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Unbelievable! You could rely on those blue box kits being practically everywhere, even in the the worst-stocked hobby shops. How is it possible that they are discontinuing this due to costs? It's not even assembled. Sounds like some BS actually.

While RTR has it's place, I think it's a cop out, as I am a kit building type modeler. Something I dislike about most European model manufacturers as well is that all their stuff is RTR.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

John, I've seen a turning toward many, as of late, to RTR. They use the excuse that they want to spend more time building and detailing their layouts. Personally, I think these people are just lazy and seek instant gratification. Just like buying a candy bar and slamming it into one's "pie hole".

I argued on another site that the real use and place of the Blue Box was to teach skills, though limited, and patience to the newb, and many time s young, modeler. Their price point, and bang for the buck, is unprecedented and not found anywhere else in the hobby. 

They are not without fault. Their detail is just above modest, better than TYCO, LifeLike(excluding the Proto 1000 an 2000 products), Model Power, and Bachmann (excluding their premium lines of the Plus and Spectrum products). The lettering was so-so. Yet still better than the previously mentioned manufacturers.

Many of my cars have seen the work bench to be more finely detailed. I've removed the molded ladders and replaced many with metal steps and grab irons. Replace wheels and trucks with higher quality trucks and metal wheels. Not difficult. I don't see any better quality with the RTR lines than I do on my layout with modified Blue Box cars, and at a lower cost.

However, with a bit of time and some added details, one would end up with one classy car. The RTR has been with us since the 1960's. Varney pushed a line of RTR as did a few others. But, if you have noticed the advertising the past couple of years, everyone has been pushing RTR. Atlas, Spectrum, ect have made a concerted effort to promote these products. Advertising is everything.

My fear is that the days of the kitbasher, the craftsman, will soon b gone from the hobby. Where will the person get experience, though limited, and the confidence, the largest offering of the kit model, to tackle such tasks? No where. The kit model isn't going away, but it's star is gone. We will still find AccurRail, Branchline, and others still making kits, but they surely aren't the Blue Box. All are significantly higher priced. I have boxes that are priced below $3. Granted they are seasoned veterans of my roster, but I've had many since my youth.

I can probably make the assumption that Horizon, Who owns Athearn, did nothing to update the molds and technology in the manufacturing of the Blue Box kit. Sales all over and in many facets of the hobby have slid tremendously since the "glory days of the 1960's. Have you noticed how many of the items now are asking the buyer to reserve the item? It's not to make sure you get one, it's to forecast production numbers. They produce a percentage over the reserve and thus prevent overruns and control production costs. We will no longer see that dusty jewel on the shelf of our LHS. That rare find that has been overlooked by others only to find a place in our rosters.

The customer, you and I, have campaigned for higher quality, better lettering, and such. The companies have listened. I am reluctant to believe those claims. While I have yearned that all models come with knuckle couplers in lieu of the non-prototypical horn hooks that come with most kits, and better wheel sets, the lettering is a non-issue. How much lettering does one see on a weathered car, either riding the rails behind an engine, or two, as part of a consist, or sitting on a siding? I suspect not much. The true star of the show is the layout, it's detail and realism, and the motive power striding down the rails.

The move was purely financial, and aimed at draining more money from the hobbyists' pockets. There is a pronounced difference at the register when purchasing a Blue Box kit than when paying for an RTR car.

An era has past, we all agree. But, for the betterment of the hobby? I doubt that. I hope that some company out there picks up the Athearn BB banner and makes a go of it. I think that someone will, I just hope the hobby supports it. There's an old saying, "You don't know what you have until it is gone". No truer words were ever spoken, especially in this case. And I don't see how the layouts will be any more attractive without the Blue Box boxcar. I do imagine that there may be a few less cars on the layout though.

Bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

When I was doing more continental HO modeling I was a big fan of the Accurail/Branchline kits as they offered extremely well detailed models and would actually take hours, not minutes to make - which is fine for the Blue Boxes, as they do have their place in the world. I had quite a few when I was younger. 

As time went on, the RTR section of the LHS became bigger, and the kits gradually diminished. It was pretty disappointing to see, and I was not going to be forced into buying RTR just because the manufacturer could increase their bottom line. Nothing is less gratifying then pulling something out of a box - and that's it? That's the big thrill now? LOL

You are correct though about this age of instant gratification, although I never expected to see it in the MRR world. But I would lay fault at the foot of the manufacturers - somehow I don't get the feeling the hobbyist was clamoring for more RTR models - or were they?


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

A sad day indeed, but on the flip side they have just anounced a pile of new stuff, and I for one will still be giving them my buisness... cant turn my back on a company that tought me how to model a rail road, just cant do it. But I do agree that accrail bowser and the lot will get more of my kit buisness...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

chessie, as I see, it they turned their back on the hobby. I will still buy engines, especially the Genesis line. But, I don't care for RTR. It's just not worth the added expense to me, since I have to get rid of the molded ladders and such anyway to install metal ones. And they still come with horn hook couplers that I have to replace with Kadees. I wouldn't look at it as turning my back on someone who turned their back first. 

Granted, the lettering is crisper, but I've already made my feelings known on that subject.

My primary qualm is the experience factor and the price difference to the young modeler, I'm talking age, not experience. By not having even a simple model to assemble, and we know that assembling a BB car doesn't take much talent, one cannot grow and gain the needed confidence or fire the passion in the hobby. Nor can one build a fleet for a low cost. Just means fewer engines, structures, and less exotic layouts. And fewer cars.

Hopefully, someone will see the opportunity, and maybe have a bit of loyalty to the hobby, along with enough change in his pocket to grasp this opportunity and acquire the machinery and dies to start the lines producing again. Let's hope so.

Bob


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

big ed said:


> And it's all about Money....they can make more on the assembled products.
> 
> And say the hell with the dedicated customers that bought these kits.
> 
> ...


Damn, I just picked up 10 kits dating from the 1970's for 25 bucks. Put all of them together last week


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bob, I couldnt agree more that for whatever reason they have turned their back on us. But not in the sense that there is a knife hanging out of our backs. As is the case with most things today, the old way is now becoming the history way, the cost of the discontinuation is that the kit guys, like us, either have to find older kits or bash new rtr stuff. for me I see it as a new challange, whats cheeper than kits? Balsa and stirene, now the only limit is what you can think up. Lets also remember that there are enough kits out there already to keep the diehards busy for quite a few years to come.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

chessie, I agree that the decision creates new challenges, and there are undoubtedly, thousands of BB kits still out there. As far as bashing RTR models, why pay the extra $$ to do the same thing we've been doing to BB models for years.

Athearn has definitely lost some of my trust, loyalty, and admiration. I still have to change couplers, shave molded on ladders, and add metal grab irons and ladders. But, now my work model costs me more. Unacceptable. And what about the youngster who bought these cars to add to their rosters? They must pay more. They do not have the resources taht adults have. 

My roster is well over 3,000 cars. I really don't need any more. And I don't know why I keep buying, but I do. I guess now I have reason to stop.

Kits aren't going away just yet. There will still be other manufacturers marketing them. Accurail, Roundhouse, Branchline to be sure. But, those may soon follow Athearn.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*It has started!*

Went to see my kids in St. Paul/Minneapolis and the kits are flying out the door. i picked up 2 SF cattle cars and some woodland scenic stuff and the guys said that they had sold about 15 kits in the last week. So don't hold out for any price reduction cuz it just won't happen.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Went to see my kids in St. Paul/Minneapolis and the kits are flying out the door. i picked up 2 SF cattle cars and some woodland scenic stuff and the guys said that they had sold about 15 kits in the last week. So don't hold out for any price reduction cuz it just won't happen.


Thanks I tripped and hurt my leg while running to my local hobby store.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*RTR ....is it the wave of the future!*

Athearn RTR stock looked pretty impressive both physically and financially. Of course its not like building your own and I'm just too old school. Hey Bob, did you say 3,000! I thought so!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Are there any other kits that are similar in build process to the the Athern Blue Box? My LHS said the Roundhouse ones were much more complex. I like something that I can sit down and build in one night.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

AccuRail. Roundhouse, Branchline.............

Bob


----------

